# 18" Wheel Package



## Quicksilver (Jan 14, 2005)

Found out that an optional 18" GTO Wheels package will start production in March ... 18" wheels and summer only performance tires will be listed in the order guide starting January 17th with the first DOSP cycle planned for February 3rd. Availability will be limited to about 40% of GTO production for the balance of the year. This is a summer only tire and is not recommended for winter driving.

No picture of the wheel though.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Any pricing?


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I've been waiting to hear something about this addition, where did you find out about it?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 14, 2005)

I found out from the dealer I purchased my 04 from. He did not have any specifics except the dates. He showed me the GM sheet on it.


----------



## Thrashed (Dec 16, 2004)

Any idea what the tire size is going to be?


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

Anyone have anymore news regarding this thread? I'd ahte to buy the 05 gto and some decent looking wheels finaly come out.


----------



## Raphael (Oct 25, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> Any pricing?


Pontiac shows them likw this:

"Wheels, 18" (45.7 cm) aluminum, 5-spoke (N87) $495.00 "


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

same size thatrs on the bonneville gxp thats right they are narrower 235 series on them


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

The tires will be Bridgestone Potenza RE040 P235/40-18.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Same wheel too. Just an inch bigger.


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

No it is not the same wheel only 1" bigger, it is a different wheel. But they both are 5 spoke designs but do not look the same.


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

no its not the same wheel its very very similar to the one on the bonneville gxp and i mean very similar


----------

